# Boyfriend twitches before falling asleep



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

When my boyfriend is falling asleep he twitches. Usually it's his arms or his legs that will give one, violent twitch. Sometimes it's his whole body. This go on for some time before he's finally settled down. Whenever I do this, it's usually because something freaked me out and my whole body jumps and I am startled awake. I hate when this happens, but this twitching doesn't seem to bother my boyfriend nor does he even notice it. Anyone experience this or know what its about?


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I do. Normally my mind is still active while I am asleep and tends to try to make my body do things. either kick or flick my arm out. I even wake myself up sometimes it is that bad. I also go through periods of sleep walking. I think the two are related. I have read up on it previously but I dont remember much now.


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

Someone on another website said that these might be remnants of when humans used to live in trees and when the body is relaxing, the mind sometimes thinks its "falling" through air or out of the tree and tries to jerk or attempt to grab at something unconsciously.

What is your sleep walking like? I have slept-walked a few times, but only under periods of extreme stress. Once I turned all the lights in my apartment on.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah, I only do it when there is something up with me. So not very often. I have walked outside before. But I tend to wake myself up trying to figure out locks. lol 
Normally I dont even know I have been on a walk. Other times I will bang into something and wake myself up. I remember as a kid getting lost in a friends house because it was dark and I just woke up walking in some part of the house. Was a little freaky. Funny looking back at in now.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

I get it often and it usually throws me out of the drifting off to sleep mode and makes me wake up again.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Squizzy said:


> Someone on another website said that these might be remnants of when humans used to live in trees and when the body is relaxing, the mind sometimes thinks its "falling" through air or out of the tree and tries to jerk or attempt to grab at something unconsciously.
> .


If that's true then it's the awesomest thing I've heard all week, made all the more better by your avatar avatar =)


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I get that sometimes. I have never worried about it though.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I heard it's the body trying not to fall asleep. 
In primitive times, one had to stay awake so as not to be eaten by a saber-tooth tiger.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

hypnogogic hallucinations =) fun stuff! it can get anoying sometimes though


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

This happens to me sometimes, too, but I definitely notice it.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i always know my boyfriend has fallen asleep when i feel or see his legs twitch ^_^
it doesn't bother me at all, it seems fairly normal.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

it almost always occurs not long after I begin to enter the dream state.what normally happens with me is i'll start to begin to dream about something like walking up or down some stairs, then my legs will begin to move to try and replicate the action, when my brain realises that my foot in the real world isnt connecting with anything it panics and consequently messes up the dream imagery and it will change to me falling through the floor.which in turn usually ends up with a falling reaction that disturbs me and wakes me up. 

thats what usually gets me woken up. I'm awoken by something in the dream state falling onto me ,or me falling over and about to land or come in contact with an object. my body in the real world will jolt as its bracing for impact (twitches in a way that I would flinch when something is about to hit my body)

I also get muscle spasms when my mind is too tired which can bother me and stop me from drifting off.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

It's probably normal. Most people do this from time to time whilst falling asleep. 

There's a small possibility it could be an early sign of epilepsy but I doubt it. I have epilepsy so anytime I hear about any kind of involuntary movement, my first instinct is to be concerned. If it's only when he's falling asleep, I wouldn't worry too much though.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I have been told I shake around the place when I am falling asleep *shrugs*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I do that "falling" thing sometimes. It's freaky - mind games :lol.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I think if my memory is correct your brain has trouble switching between dreaming and reality. idk

I also heard it could be from a shortage of iron in the body. Just heard someone talking about it on the weekend oddly enough


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

What's the scarey thing is for all the people who dream about falling so that it wakes them up, my mom told me this wives tale that says if you actually hit the ground instead of waking up, you die. Also one time my friend had this dream where she kept waking up and waking up and waking up and this kept going until she finally become conscious. I've heard you can die when that happens to you, too


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Squizzy said:


> What's the scarey thing is for all the people who dream about falling so that it wakes them up, my mom told me this wives tale that says if you actually hit the ground instead of waking up, you die. Also one time my friend had this dream where she kept waking up and waking up and waking up and this kept going until she finally become conscious. I've heard you can die when that happens to you, too


tbh I probably would have preferred it if you hadn't told me that


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

It's a myoclonic, or hypnic jerk.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Most people twitch some when falling asleep. The exact reason is unknown but overall it's just the brain turning off muscle control. If it becomes excessive then it can be a sign of restless leg syndrome which can be a result of vitamin/mineral deficiencies, neurological, or anxiety. If some part of you is fighting sleep you will be much more likely to twitch. Unless it's causing sleeping difficulties there's no reason to be concerned. If it is then a vitamin/mineral supplement and dopamine agonists can treat it. Occasionally if there are other symptoms a person may need to be evaluated for epilepsy.


----------

